

Show HN: It’s not much, but it’s something. Six weeks of Codecademy lessons - cfj
http://fsfg.se/pace/

======
MojoJolo
I'm not into running, but good job! So this is written in?

~~~
cfj
JavaScript. But the code is really messy so don't look into it.

It's been great fun building something that I'm actually going to use though!

